# Xorg  ATI video card



## shalimar (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello, I am having some problems with Xorg. I thought that it was Gnome but I tried with Enlightenment and also having the same problem. The graphics are going too slow and some applications does not open like Firefox. I have an ATI Radeon 5000 video card.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm afraid you may have an unsupported card.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_.2F_Radeon_Graphics


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 2, 2016)

SirDice said:


> I'm afraid you may have an unsupported card.
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_.2F_Radeon_Graphics


This site (https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/WITH_NEW_XORG) states a working Radeaon HD 5000 with X.Org version 1.12 . But only X.org, no virtual terminal support (note the VT switching (1) comment).


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2016)

That's an old page (last updated in December 2014). The page I linked to was updated last August so it should be fairly up to date.


----------



## shalimar (Nov 2, 2016)

SirDice said:


> I'm afraid you may have an unsupported card.
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_.2F_Radeon_Graphics



Thank you, my other option is an Nvidia 9800GT but I do not see on the list either, so nothing else than wait for a future update maybe.


----------



## ASX (Nov 2, 2016)

The nvidia will work either with nvidia-driver (latest) or with nvidia-driver-340.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2016)

Yep, the NVidia card should be fully working. It does require the "legacy" driver though, x11/nvidia-driver-340.


----------



## shalimar (Nov 2, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Yep, the NVidia card should be fully working. It does require the "legacy" driver though, x11/nvidia-driver-340.



Ok thanks, will try with that one so.


----------

